# John Sepulveda seminar at BWKS



## vishalshukla (Aug 25, 2009)

Bob Whites Karate Studio will host a seminar on Saturday September 26 with Professor John Sepulveda.

The seminar will be from 1:00 PM  3:00 PM and is open to all ranks, ages, styles and organizations. The investment for this seminar is only $25.

In my opinion, Professor Sepulveda is one of the best Kenpo instructors in the business and this promises to be a great seminar.

If you have any questions, please contact BWKS.

Thank you,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.akts.us/EventsPage3.htm


----------



## Bob White (Sep 4, 2009)

I am very much looking forward to this seminar. John Sepulveda teaches all over the world and his ability to express himself well is something I appreciate. It is truly educational to listen to experienced kenpo teachers breakdown techniques. I don`t think it gets better than John Sepulveda. We are certainly looking forward to his visit.
Bob White


----------

